# First time Owner... First time Poster...



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello all,

I've been browsing through the forums for a little while and am taking the plunge to join and say an official 'hello'.

I recently bought my first boat, a 1976 Pearson 26.

I took the ASA 101 class 3 summers ago and fell in love but then life conspired to keep me away until now. I was in St. Martin in March, re-fell in love with the idea of sailing and decided to do something about it. Dam the torpedoes full speed ahead.

So, in late April, I got incredibly lucky by taking a 'BIG' chance on buying a boat unseen, through ebay, from a 'donation charity'. What a leap of faith. Thankfully, I got a nice, if not ignored and dirty, sailboat for almost free. 

I've since put enough sweat and profanity into it to make it feel like 'my boat', and also get it to a very safe and pleasant looking state. I've put less into it so far than I thought I might, and fully realize that I won't get back everything I put into it (not monetarily and certainly not in time and emotion). 

The list of things I've done is too long to be reviewed here, but suffice it to say that after 4 weeks of refitting, I've spent a total of 6 days on the water (Magothy River and Chesapeake in nice weather) and not only does it float, maneuver, motor, sail, and feel good doing it all, but I have gotten a few compliments from old salts who saw it languishing and seem pleased someone took it to heart.

I'm so pleased that I took the plunge, and have enjoyed learning the systems, reacquainting myself with the physics, reality, and thrill of sailing, and putting time into something that is so rewarding.

Thanks for listening. I'm happy to be here and look forward to 'talking' with you in the future.

Kevin

This is also posted on the Pearson Forum... thanks


----------

